# Fleetwood Monarch TD...Alternative to the Samick Sage?



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been keeping tabs on Ebay looking for a Samick Sage 40 pounder. I received a Search finder email from Ebay for the "Sage". A store is selling a Fleetwood Monarch TD as an "Alternative" to the Samick Sage. The info looks just like the info for Samick Sage but the brand is Fleetwood and the model is the Monarch T/D. The Monach is 62" and they also have the Spartan model which is 60". Is this the same bow?, Copy?, Off brand?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

my volcano recurve says fleetwood on it. 
many say the volcano is made by samick so i would say they are one & the same from that.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

There is a lot of re-badging that goes on with these entry level imported bows. There may be some slight variations in features or wood colors, but they are all fundamentally the same. I wouldn't get too hung up on the "samick" or "sage" labels.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Copy that thanks for the info. UPS just showed up with my Samick SLB. :RockOn: time to go play with the longbow.


----------



## keifsweat (Oct 25, 2014)

http://westernarchery.com/Pages/Page009.htm
I found this after doing some digging. Western archery seems to manufacture both models


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah....I walked in one of our local yocal sport shops and thought...wow!....that's cool....a samick sage set up for bow-fishing....but nope....this one was labeled as a....

"SandShark"










but it's a sage with a bowfishing gear on it.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

keifsweat said:


> http://westernarchery.com/Pages/Page009.htm
> I found this after doing some digging. Western archery seems to manufacture both models


Western Archery and Fleetwood are both subsidiaries of Western Recreational Industry Inc.. 

Western doesn't manufacture anything to my knowledge, they are distributors.

KPC


----------

